# Speed Goat Gun



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Any tips on a good caliber/gun/scope to shoot at antelope? I drew a rifle tag this year, and have only bow hunted them in the past. My guess is anything will work, I will probably just shoot my deer rifle at em. I have a few options, so any input would be appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

'Bout like shoot'n a big rabbit. I've seen them killed with a 22-250, 243, 25-06, and 270, can't say I really saw any difference with any of them. Take a rifle you can shoot well from field positions and carry easily on long walks.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What he said.^

I read of a guy once taking one with a .218 Bee....

A .243 or .25-06 would be good I would imagine.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Thx guys...I think my .240 Weatherby will be perfect.

T - minus 3 weeks!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They are pretty fragile and go down pretty easy though not always on the spot. Since they have such large lung capacity a "lung shot" may result in them going a little farther than a deer hit in the same spot. If you can take the shoulder to it will usually put them down on the spot. I'm planning on using my 243 this year.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

im going out to the great state of wyoming in 2 weekends for th goat opener, i am planning on shooing the 7mm grained dowm to 120!! should work well, as long as you hit them right anything will work.


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

I have taken 4 antelope with my 22-250. Anywhere from 50 to 347 yards and all have dropped within 20 feet. The closest 3 dropped in their tracks.
Hornady 55 grain vmax.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

sodakfop said:


> I have taken 4 antelope with my 22-250. Anywhere from 50 to 347 yards and all have dropped within 20 feet. The closest 3 dropped in their tracks.
> Hornady 55 grain vmax.


I am glad to see you post that...... I was considering using my 22-250 with the 50 gr vmax, but didn't want to post it here because I thought many people would think I am crazy. They probably think that anyway. I am glad to here that works for you. I thought it would work fine.

What was the meat damage like?


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

I hit my doe right behind the left shoulder (too far back) it went through the heart lungs and continued through the wall of the gut. That was messy but I think there was less meat damage than my buddy's 270. I think it works good and will use it again this year.


----------

